
Ask HN: Do you have a side project you want to sell? - ladybro
We&#x27;ve had a couple of these threads in the past. It&#x27;s time for another one.<p>If you have any side projects that you&#x27;ve built and that you no longer have time for, list them here and let&#x27;s see if others want to buy it from you.
======
ladybro
I'm selling TipTonight.com, a dead simple digital tipping platform.

Creators create a simple profile and can accept tips via Credit & Debit cards,
Apple & Google Pay, Paypal, and Venmo.

No account is required for tippers. Creators can see who tipped them as well
as a message if they included one.

Its a Rails 5 API application with Vue.js / Nuxt frontend.

Insignificant revenue to share. We haven't put hardly any marketing behind it.
The code is clean and could be easily repurposed to fit any scenario where
tipping is relevant.

Learn more here: [https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/14652/tiptonight-
simp...](https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/14652/tiptonight-simple-fast-
secure-digital-tipping)

Reach out to brett@tiptonight.com if interested.

